# American Mainline code 352???



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I just saw over on the GR site an addendum to Kevin's review that the new AML flex track is not code 332 but code 352 - "In his review of American Mainline track in our June 2008 issue, Kevin Strong stated that the rail size was code 332. In fact, it is code 352, which could cause compatability problems with other manufacturers' rail. We regret this error and any inconvenience it may have caused." 
Is this a joke? WTF? I was going to order a couple of cases for a job but I will not if its not going to be compatible with anybody else's track or switches!!! 

-Brian


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

The Accucraft site says 332. 352 doesn't make sense? 


track 

BTW, Caboose Hobbies has a pretty good price on this stuff.


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Odd?? I think it is probably a typo.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I doubt it is a typo (if it is then they will have to issue a correction for the correction). Somebody must have noticed a height difference and got the micrometer out. I think we need to hear K chime in on this. Maybe a follow up review is in order. 

-Brian


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Even if it is 352 that would only be a 6% difference. I put some in just last week for a new siding and I didn't notice any problems connecting it up to existing Aristo 332 track. I use rail clamps. I hand bent the track into about 9' diameter curves, it bent way easier than I thought it would. I've only made some test runs as I'm not done yet, but the locos and rolling stock haven't had any problems. I ran them through pretty fast just to make sure there wouldn't be any issues when running at normal/prototype speeds. I'll double check the connections tonight to see if I can notice any differences of where the track types meet.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

That's good to know Jim. Thanks. 

-Brian


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Took a close look at the AMS track this weekend. I have mostly Aristo 332 brass and one section of LGB 332 brass. The AMS track width seems to be right on, BUT it does sit slightly higher, so maybe the 352 is correct? I haven't had any derailment or other issues yet, but I'm not done yet with the new siding so I haven't run the train through it a lot yet.


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

the track I saw at the ECLSTS was definitely taller than all the other brands. It also did not fit well with the split jaw clamps. Perhaps they "fixed" the width, but not the height issues. As it was back then, I would not recommend it unless you plan to use it exclusively. I believe Jerry (from Split Jaw) pointed that out to Accucraft. Perhaps his opinion made a little difference.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I do plan to use it exclusively on a loop except for the Aristo switches. 

Jim, 

What rail clamps are you using with it? Does the AML track come with it own rail joiners? Maybe the Split Jaw over the joiner clamps are in order. 

-Brian


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got a piece of USA trains brass sitting here on my desk and it measures .352 height. 

Just for a point of reference. 

Chas


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I had some Hillman clamps left, so I used those up first. When I ran out I bought some Split Jaw. I had no issues with either, other than the AMS does sit a tad higher with both clamps. I didn't check the width at the base, I checked it at the rail top. I'll have to check the base since John pointed out that might be a little wider, but if the rails line up it may not make a difference even if there is one? 

I bought my track at Caboose Hobbies and as I recall they did come with simple clamps (like Aristo) but I think I pitched them. They don't have holes/screws near the end of the rail to lock them in place like the Aristo.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I looked a bit closer at the base of the rail. I didn't measure it but the AMS looked to be the same width at the bottom as the Aristo and the LGB, couldn't see a difference with my eye anyway. Double checked the top rail and it looks the same width wise, that is it matches both the Aristo and LGB. The difference is definitely the height, and it seems to be at the bottom of the rail where the height comes in. The Hillman clamps work but are a snugger fit than on the Aristo and LGB rail.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jim. Maybe I'll just need to file a bit off the bottom of the rail where the switches connect if its a problem. 

-Brian


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, great idea, I was thinking if a problem I'd file off the top, your idea is much better


----------



## jctp421 (Feb 8, 2008)

I just got some AML track and installed about 70' - attached two aristo 10' diameter switches with a mix of aristo locking rail joiners and hillman railclamps, while i noticed the difference in the size of the rail (minuscule, but noticeable nonetheless) it has produced absolutely no issues what so ever. i did not file anything down. i really made sure the clamps were tight because i noticed the tighter it got the better it seemed fit together. I am really happy with the track, and somewhat surprised that there was no issues because before this thread i had seen other posts about the size difference, but no follow up. works great for me! 

also, it seems to carry the electric current great, no reason why it shouldn't, but from the first run, there was not so much as a hiccup...again really surprised and happy. I did lube the clamps with LGB conductive paste, which i have never worked with before (thoughts??) and i am really happy with the results 

for the deal that was to be gotten at caboose hobbies a month or so ago, while it broke the bank, I should have gotten more. Best deal on track i have found anywhere on line. 120' = under $3 a foot including shipping. denver to upstate NY.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Is this a joke? 

One of the vendors at the AZ convention brought this to our attention. Truth is, I didn't notice the difference in the rail height when I connected it to a section of LGB track, so I never thought to take a micrometer to it. Let's face it--getting the height correct on "code whatever" track is one of the most basic aspects of producing track. When I got home from the convention, I checked my sample. It measured .352". The vendor who brought this up reportedly claimed an even taller measurement on his sample. 

In a recent e-mail from Lewis Polk where he's touting the advantages of his particular track, he claims that some track is "roughly rolled, not extrued ... to an exact size." I have no idea of how each manufacturer's rail is produced, but different processes could have different tolerances. Perhaps this is the case with AMS's track, I don't know. 

Later, 

K


----------



## George Adams (Jan 2, 2008)

The sample box i got varied in height from 352 to 370. Apparently their rail is rolled and not extruded so the tolerances are not as tight. 

George


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

AML literature I have from the National Convention says it's Code 332. I guess the literature in incorrect?


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks that way, or the tolerances are off, one way or the other there's been a lot of folks that have seen a tad bigger than 332, including myself. 

I installed some. I bent it by hand, also called the belly bender  It worked great for larger diameter curves, and for a weird spot where I needed a very slight S curve. However, for the 8' and 9' diameter curves I ended up with a not very smooth curve. The price of this track is really good (about 1/3 the Aristo pre-curved track price and overall I would recommend it. If I was putting in a new layout I would use it but I'd use a rail bender for curves, just to ensure a smooth and consistent curve.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the input all. I already have a Train Li bender so I'll probably go with the AMS for a few reasons - longer sections, much cheaper, its a battery only layout install, and cutting the tie webbing on Aristo track is a pain in the butt. 

-Brian


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Give it a rest... 
AC on left ,Accu on right


----------



## Solar2 (Jun 23, 2008)

Marty, is that narrow gauge or mainline? (I'm guessing the latter.)


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Brian, I run the AML 332 with my aristo, LGB & USA switches & track with absolutely no problems. I have hillman, splitjaw and railclamps made by a club member and all work great. I run battery power though so i can't comment on conductivity. But Mr. Polk says you should buy his stuff cause it's better.  

Terry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh Marty, I see that the ends of the "other" rail are 0.00005 degrees out of being a right angle, so that new track must be used or junk. You are a traitor. I don... 

ha ha ha Marty, I guess I can speak my mind over here. The AC guys are having a fit that you bought track from someone else, like you are a traitor for trying to make the most of your railroad $$. 

I think it is an optical illusion that the ends of the rails are not straight up and down. Since they are fitting together nicely, obviously the AC rail is likewise defective! 

Let us know how you like it. 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You know, right after the photo I put it back in the box and have not had time to mess with it. 
I think it was cut alittle off. Plus I should have placed one of the new joiners on it. 
I do plan to spray the ties black just incase to protect them. 

I almost thought they would lock the thread, but the photos show it they way it is. 
Like you said, I ,,we have to watch our $$$ 
BUT if they did not have American style ties I would have not boughten it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I do not like the flimsy "spikes" on the Aristo rail, they break off easily and the only thing that holds the track in gauge seems to be the screws, which can give people fits when they have expansion issues. 

I like the look of your new track better, and no big rectangular slot in the ties. (always wondered why it was not just a hole). 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well looks like the cheap track looses out. As the old saying goes pay me now or pay me later. Later RJD


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 06/28/2008 5:10 PM
Well looks like the cheap track looses out. As the old saying goes pay me now or pay me later. Later RJD




Huh?  

-Brian


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes as Greg said traitor,traitor off with your head /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif" border=0>.... he he he as some over there are probably thinking... NOW IT WAS JUST A JOKE SO DONT TAKE IT AS A QUOTE ON QUOTE AN ATTACT cause its not, i just find the whole thing funny..." border=0> now Mr Cozad you of all people know that your not allowed to buy other peoples product period, shame on you..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif" border=0> thats a NO NO/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif" border=0> 
Nicky....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, it is a different place here. Notice that George Adams, the head of Aristo customer service commented on page one of this thread. 

As someone commented on another forum, for battery users, conductivity of the rail does not matter to a battery guy. Even for track power, the biggest problem is the joiners conducting, not the rail itself. 

I will comment that I have no problems bending Aristo track, you do need to pull some of the screws out, but I have never had to cut the tie "straps". 


I understand Aristo is bringing out some lower cost rail for flex track soon. 

The track wars are starting! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick ya lost me???? 
But I think the market needs this to keep things going. 
Each time a new roofing company starts up in town ,us older ones loss busness untill the new company finds out you can't make it on such cheap prices. 
Some folks will always choose the cheaper one. 
The prices level out and we all get a piece of the pie again.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, Nick was commenting on my comment, that some people are upset because you did not buy Aristo track. Most of these people are on the Aristo forum. 

Yep, prices will level out, and competition is a healthy thing. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06/28/2008 3:39 PM

I like the look of your new track better, and no big rectangular slot in the ties. (always wondered why it was not just a hole). 
Regards, Greg


Because they were designed to accomodate a zip tie.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks! Always wondered about that... I would hate to see what a zip tie would do to the tie in the sunlight after a couple of years. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

big rectangular slot in the ties. (always wondered why it was not just a hole).
to fasten the rails with hoofnails?


----------

